# (a) Equilibrium Realm Lordaeron Sucht Für Den T5 Contend...



## Totemkrieger (5. Juni 2008)

Ich grüße euch Community

Für den Raidpool unserer 25er Raids suchen wir momentan nach den unten genannten Klassen.Wir sind regelmäßig in ,TK und SSC unterwegs.Gruul und Magtheridon gehört nicht mehr zur Raidplanung da wir uns momentan ganz auf SSC konzentrieren.Als Ersatz farmen wir in Karazhan weiterhin unsere Hero-Batches.(2-3 Stunden)
Wir suchen Member die genügend Erfahrung und die nötige Kompetenz ,bezüglich des 25er Contends besitzen.Dein Equip sollte mindestens auf Karazhan Niveau bzw Hero oder besser liegen.
EIN GILDENBEITRITT IST NICHT ZWINGEND NOTWENDIG UM MIT UNS ZU RAIDEN!!!!
Denn wir wissen das es viele gute Spieler auf diesen Server gibt die aber ihre Gilde aus diversen Gründen nicht verlassen wollen.Warum dann auf gute Spieler verzichten,bloß weil sie sich nicht der Gilden anschliessen möchten?!
Gastraider die trotzdem zum Stammraid gehören, sind bei uns keine Seltenheit.
Also wenn deine Gilde die beste ist die du dir vorstellen kannst,sie aber nicht raiden und du trotzdem weiter im Contend kommen willst,dann wäre wir vll die richtige Adresse für dich.


Gesucht werden:

Schurken
Hexer
Feral Druiden(Tank)
Krieger
Schamane(Ele)
Priester (Holy)






Bisheriger Raid Progress:

Kara Farmstatus
Gruul Farmstatus
Magtheridon down
Zul Aman 5/6
Tempest Keep -erste Versuche
SSC 2/6


Raidzeiten momentan:

Mittwoch und Sonntag Abend Karazhan 1.und 2. Gruppe
Freitags und Dienstags SSC von 19-23 Uhr
Samstags von 19-ende offe,n Zul Aman
Zwischendurch Funraids oder ggf. Gruul und Maggi


http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=L...C3%AEUM&p=1




Wir bieten dir:

-Eine freundliche und fäh%!%!!!!munity

-Raidmember die ihre Erfahrung bezüglich End-Contend mit dir teilen

-Eine Community die dir mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht

-regelmäßige Raids in den 25ern(SSC,TK)

-DKP System

-einen disziplinierten und kompetenten Raid



Was wir erwarten:

-Mindestalter 16 Jahre

-Dein Charakter sollte Stufe 70 erreicht haben

-Equip Standart auf Karazhan/Hero Niveau

-Erfahrung in den 10er, optimalerweise auch in den 25er Raids BC,aber nicht zwingend notwendig

-Motivation zum raiden

-Du holst das letzte aus deiner Klasse raus (enchants,sockel usw)

-eigenständige Raid Vorbereitung




Wenn du interesse an einem fähigen und freundlichen Raid hast,dann melde dich doch einfach ingame bei Gorlin,Sharane , Shandiu,Lyneris oder Nighting.





See you ingame



Liebe Grüße Gorlin

Schaut doch einfach mal auf unserer HP vorbei eq.retros.de


----------

